# Victoria Arches Underground Manchester



## dodge (May 22, 2008)

It amazes me such huge vaults of history exist beneath the streets of Manchester, thousands of tons of cars and people pass over this labyrinth of tunnels everyday - none the wiser. 

Modern Manchester simply built right on top the sheer weight distributed almost on stilts only nine bricks deep from pavement to arch ceiling. Over 17 arches accessible all with various adornments and character each unique in its own way. Intersected with a long winding tunnel possibly an ancient Victorian road. 

A musty yet almost pleasant smell furnishes the air, dust suspended; trapped; glistens in the torch light. The silence once deep into the network is absolute contrasted by footsteps and murmur disturbing the nothingness.

Visited with Havoc, Bigjobs, Gibbo, Andyj23uk, Littlejobs, Spark and Bungle.

First time trying SRT and I can feel myself getting hooked 






1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.






10.






11.






12.






13.






14.






15.






16.






17.






18.






19.






20.






21.






22.







Hope you enjoy

Dodge


----------



## Lawrence (May 22, 2008)

Chamone Dodge!


----------



## Foxylady (May 23, 2008)

Superb pics, Dodge. It's amazing the differences with the lights and perspectives of different photographers. Yours look very natural. Good stuff!


----------



## stevejd (May 23, 2008)

any idea what they were used for?
By the look of that toilet block, it must hava had a municipal use, maybe ww2 air raid shelters?


----------



## dodge (May 25, 2008)

They were converted to WW2 airraid shelters, the victorian toilets were joined up to the tunnel network. They were also used for storage by various shops and even steamboat tours which had stairways down to the riverside and the original opening in the arches. There original purpose I think was to bring the road to a higher level and then they got utilised from there. 


Heres some old photos which may interest







































Before they were converted to shelters the main tunnel which runs down the center was described as "an old roadway discovered under Victoria Street, of cobbled construction"









The earliest photo I know of which shows the arhces - 1889


----------



## BigLoada (May 25, 2008)

Thats a really interesting place. And Dodge, you are right about the SRT. I know what you mean about getting hooked!


----------



## KaiyureBoy (May 25, 2008)

*Hi, buddy, thanks for your article.*

this article help me a lot, I am very aprreciated for it. thank you very much.
____________________________________________________________________________________
Nicole Kidman Monica Bellucci Britney Spears Avril Lavigne Paris Hilton


----------



## Braveheart1984 (May 26, 2008)

That's a really interesting set of photo's. To think that's all down there, with everything going on above


----------



## Billy & Jase (May 30, 2008)

great pic's! superb bit of history, walked the streets of manchester hundreds of times and didn't imagine all them tunnels underneath. 

cheers!!


----------

